# D90 shutter sounds.....



## PhotomanDan

Can I turn the shutter sound down or off? I've looked through all the menues, searched this site, Nikon home, etc, but can't find anything.  I find the shutter to be loud and disruptive.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Double H

Uh...

Perhaps a point & shoot is what you are in need of. You cannot turn off the sound of a mirror raising and lowering.


----------



## Double H

Double H said:


> Uh...
> 
> Perhaps a point & shoot is what you are in need of. You cannot turn off the sound of a mirror raising and lowering.



I digress, is there a point and shoot camera model called a D90 other than the Nikon DSLR?


----------



## IgsEMT

I think d300s has the silent one


----------



## Goontz

On a DLSR, the sound you hear is from physical movement of the mirror and shutter curtains. It's not an electronic noise like on a Point and Shoot, so no, you can't turn it off or down.


----------



## DScience

lol lol


----------



## PhotoXopher

Fair enough question from anyone coming from a point and shoot really.

The simple answer is no. As mentioned it's a mechanical sound, not an option to change/disable it like many point and shoot cameras.

I guess you could surround the camera in noise dampening material... Or buy a D5000 or D300s with Quiet Mode.


----------



## PhotomanDan

........got it. So any suggestions on muffling the sound since I can't turn it off?

thanks


----------



## TJ K

When my d90 gets too loud I always use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have nothing but good things to say about them!
TJ


----------



## KmH

PhotomanDan said:


> ........got it. So any suggestions on muffling the sound since I can't turn it off?
> 
> thanks


Aquatica | Housing f/ Nikon D90 | 20063-KT | B&H Photo Video


----------



## boomer

I guess i don't blame you for wanting it quieter. But no, there is no practical way to make it quieter.


----------



## Live_free

I just took a picture with mine to see how loud it was, I never noticed much noise. To be honest I still really don't. but this thread made me lul.


----------



## Atlas77

Am I the only one who loves my shutter sound?


----------



## Goontz

Atlas77 said:


> Am I the only one who loves my shutter sound?


Nope. :hugs:


----------



## jnm

Atlas77 said:


> Am I the only one who loves my shutter sound?



i just bought a D90 from Adorama.  when trying them out the very first thing i noticed is how different the shutter sounded from the D40.  i liked it a lot and am actually looking forward to it, funny as it may sound.


----------



## Sharp Shooter

Atlas77 said:


> Am I the only one who loves my shutter sound?



I smile a little every time I hear mine.  I love it!


----------



## boomer

Atlas77 said:


> Am I the only one who loves my shutter sound?




I love the sound too


----------



## Doc Wats

Me too.  Love that special snap/click mine makes as well.  

I'm thinking you would want the sound muted when you are being voyeuristic and don't want to be noticed so I'm guessing that is why the OP asks.  I know I take a lot of pics of homeless and most of the time I just want to blend in so I can relate in that sense.  

Might just want to try a loud clearing of the throat or an intentional cough when taking the photo. :thumbup:


----------



## AlexColeman

Lol. Any one know if they have a solution for how the LCD blacks out when I take a photo?


----------



## MarcPPhotography

I love the shutter sound.  It remind me of when I used film SLRs.  Point and shoots are too boring.
Why is it annoying to you?

Also the viewfinder turns black because you are seeing the back side of the mirror or something like that.


----------



## Josh66

AlexColeman said:


> Lol. Any one know if they have a solution for how the LCD blacks out when I take a photo?



Turn it off!


----------



## Inst!nct

i sense a troll lurking


----------



## AlexColeman

Carrying capacity of a swallow?


----------



## themedicine

english or european?

i like my shutter sound too. but ill tell you what, a nikon shutter sound is second only to olympus'. their shutter sound is so slick. dang 4/3s cameras. (not that the 4/3s has anything to do with it, i don't know if it does or not, but i just wanted to type olympus again, and now i have)


----------



## mostly sunny

PhotomanDan said:


> ........got it. So any suggestions on muffling the sound since I can't turn it off?
> 
> thanks



PhotmanDan-- I can't be the only one wondering what you are taking pictures of that you don't want the shutter sound.. :blushing: 

Share? please....


----------



## AlexColeman

IDk, but I bet it involves a 600 F4.


----------



## Dominantly

I was wondering why this topic had some many reply's...

I personally LOVE the sound of the D90's shutter.


----------



## themedicine

AlexColeman said:


> IDk, but I bet it involves a 600 F4.



and a 2x converter, some real tree camo...the list goes on and on


----------



## lisa_13

i have a d80 & i was shooting a lecture on piano playing...the guy was talking about how "if you play quietly people will be more apt to listen more carefully so they can hear every detail.....like the sound of a shutter..." :er:


----------



## Live_free

themedicine said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDk, but I bet it involves a 600 F4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 2x converter, some real tree camo...the list goes on and on
Click to expand...

Sigma - Lenses


Just saying.....


----------



## gian133

Inst!nct said:


> i sense a troll lurking


 

:thumbup:


----------



## KmH

Live_free said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDk, but I bet it involves a 600 F4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 2x converter, some real tree camo...the list goes on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigma - Lenses
> 
> 
> Just saying.....
Click to expand...

Thank goodness they're less expensive at B&H: sigma 200-500


----------



## raptorman

KmH said:


> Thank goodness they're less expensive at B&H: sigma 200-500



First time I see a lens that's more expensive in the US then overhere.


----------



## NateWagner

more on topic though, if you have the mirror locked up that can slightly reduce the noise when you take an image. it won't get rid of all of it, but it should help.


----------



## AlexColeman

D90 doesn't have mirror lockup.

However it does have thermal....


----------



## themedicine

does it really not have mirror lockup? i thought it did sense the mirror locks up when you are doing video. i mean hell, my d50 had it, my d200 has it...odd.


----------



## AlexColeman

Not as a feature, more as a sideeffect of video shooting, but no way to lockup and then shoot after the vibe has dissipated.


----------



## KmH

AlexColeman said:


> Not as a feature, more as a sideeffect of video shooting, but no way to lockup and then shoot after the vibe has dissipated.


Yep. You can shoot a still while in Live View, but the mirror cycles.

The only D90 mirror lockup is for cleaning the sensor.


----------



## SoCalNaturalist

Anyone shooting wildlife up-close will tell you the shutter sound will cause critters to disappear quicker than a blink.  I found the only solution with my D90 is to use a longer lens and crop the photo. Unfortunately, that makes shooting animals on the move a little more tricky, especially the lightening fast hummingbirds.  When standing in the middle of these little guys, I've learned to gain their trust and rely on my Nikon S9100, which presents it's own set of problems. I'll save that for another forum. That said, I've managed to get some good hummer shots.  I seldom head out the door without at least 4 cameras at my side.  The best solution to most camera problems, making sure you have backup cameras along!


----------



## KmH

They may have figured all that out for themselves in the 4 years since the tread was last replied to.


----------

